# Drum sanders for drill press



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

HOw well do drum sanders for drill press work? What is the best model or type? I need one for a project and I do not want to buy a oscillating drum sander it just is not in the budget


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Got a drill press? This may be of interest

http://books.google.com/books?id=vf...erican woodworker&pg=PA34#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

